# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  खा-खाकर कर हो जाएं पतले

## great_brother

*प्रस्तुत है एक और नया और उपयोगी सूत्र ..........* 
*खा-खाकर कर हो जाएं पतले* 

वजन कम करना या कंट्रोल में रखना आसान काम नहीं है। इसके लिए न जाने क्या-क्या जतन करने पड़ते हैं। सबसे ज्यादा जोर डाइटिंग पर होता है लेकिन यह वजन कम करने का सही तरीका नहीं है। डाइटिंग से बेहतर है सही डाइट, जिसके जरिए आप वजन कंट्रोल में रख सकते हैं और अच्छी सेहत भी पा सकते हैं। कैसे, एक्सपर्ट्स से बात करके बता रहा हूँ ......


 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## sameer the cool boy

*plz yaar jaldi uplode karo me ase sutar ke liye bekrar hu*

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

वजन कम करने का जिक्र आते ही सबसे पहले दिमाग में आती है डाइटिंग, लेकिन एक्सपर्ट इसे सही तरीका नहीं मानते। इससे बेहतर है, वक्त पर सही डाइट लेना। डाइटिंग से आंखों के नीचे काले घेरे, स्किन का बेजान और ढीला होना, बाल झड़ना, मेमरी कम होना जैसी समस्याएं हो सकती हैं। 


 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

वजन घटाने के लिए भूखे रहना या पूरी तरह खाना छोड़ना सही नहीं है। सही वक्त पर, सही खाना ही वजन घटाने का सही फंडा है। सो, जब भी वजन कम करने की सोचें, बेशक खूब खाएं, बार-बार खाएं, पर हेल्दी और कम कैलरी वाली चीजें खाएं।



 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*सबसे पहली बात कैसा हो खाना:question:
*

वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो ऐसा खाना खाएं, जिसमें फैट कम हो और प्रोटीन व फाइबर ज्यादा हो। एक ग्राम कार्बोहाइड्रेट में चार कैलरी होती हैं, जबकि एक ग्राम फैट नौ कैलरी देता है। साथ ही हाई फाइबर डाइट पचने में ज्यादा वक्त लेती है। इससे बॉडी को धीरे-धीरे ग्लूकोज मिलता है और देर तक पेट भरे होने का अहसास होता है। ज्यादा कैलरी वाली चीजों के अलावा हाई ग्लाइसिमिक इंडेक्स यानी वे खाने जो शरीर में जाकर जल्दी ग्लूकोज में बदलते हैं, नहीं खाने चाहिए। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

    इनमें प्रमुख हैं मैदा, सूजी, सफेद चावल, वाइट ब्रेड, नूडल्स, पित्जा, बिस्कुट आदि। खाना जितना जल्दी शुगर में बदलेगा, बॉडी में उतना ज्यादा फैट आएगा। इसके बजाय लो ग्लाइसिमिक इंडेक्स वाले खाने जैसे हरी सब्जियां, सोया, मूंग दाल, काला चना, राजमा, ब्राउन राइस, अंडे का सफेद हिस्सा आदि खाना चाहिए। इसे इस तरह भी समझ सकते हैं। एक कटोरी दाल में अगर सौ कैलरी हैं तो बॉडी में डाइजेस्ट होते-होते 30 कैलरी रह जाएंगी। वहीं, अगर एक कटोरी खीर खाएंगे तो उसमें कैलरी तो ज्यादा होंगी ही, साथ ही वे सीधे फैट बन जाएंगी। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

वजन कम करने का सही तरीका यह है कि अगर हम एक्सरसाइज नहीं कर पा रहे हैं तो हेल्दी खाने के जरिए अपनी डाइट में से रोजाना 500 कैलरी कम कर दें। इससे हफ्ते में आधा किलो वजन कम हो सकता है। इसे ऐसे भी समझ सकते हैं - दो परांठों की बजाय दो रोटी खाएं, खाने के बाद मिठाई न खाएं या फिर शाम को स्नैक्स में समोसे के बजाय मुरमुरे की नमकीन खाएं, तो आप आसानी से 400-500 कैलरी कम कर सकते हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*क्या खाएं और क्यों:question:*
- ताजा सलाद, स्प्राउट्स, घर में बना सूप, वेज सैंडविच आदि खाएं। सलाद में क्रीम या म्योनिज और रेडी-टु-कुक सूप से बचें क्योंकि इनमें कैलरी काफी ज्यादा होती हैं। सैंडविच होल-वीट या ब्राउन ब्रेड का बनाएं और उसमें बटर या म्योनिज की जगह पुदीना और आंवले की चटनी ले सकते हैं। यह चटनी इम्युनिटी बढ़ाती है। मौसमी सब्जियों की स्टफिंग भी कर सकते हैं।

- फ्रूट्स और सब्जियों ज्यादा खानी चाहिए क्योंकि इनमें एंटी-ऑक्सिडेंट काफी होते हैं, जो इम्युनिटी बढ़ाते हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......


 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

-सब्जियां मिलाकर या भरकर रोटियां बनाएं। भरवां परांठे खाने की बजाय भरवां रोटी खाएं। इससे एक्स्ट्रा फैट से बचेंगे और सब्जियां भी पेट में जाएंगी।

- ढोकला, इडली, उपमा, पोहा आदि खाएं। इनमें दाल, चावल और नीबू आदि होते हैं, जो प्रोटीन और विटामिन-सी से भरपूर होते हैं।

- ग्रीन टी पिएं। इसमें एंटी ऑक्सिडेंट होते हैं, जो दिल के लिए फायदेमंद हैं। यह वजन कम करने में भी मदद करती है। दिन में तीन-चार बार ग्रीन टी ले सकते हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

- सुबह उठकर नीबू-पानी लेना चाहिए। हालांकि कोई वैज्ञानिक आधार नहीं है कि इससे वजन कम होता है या नहीं, लेकिन यह बॉडी को डिटॉक्स जरूर करता है। इसमें नमक या चीनी की बजाय थोड़ा-सा शहद डाल सकते हैं।

- मौसमी फल खाएं। इनमें मौजूद फाइबर की मदद से वजन कम होता है। पैक्ड जूस नहीं पिएं क्योंकि उसमें शुगर की मात्रा काफी ज्यादा होती है।

- नॉर्मल आटे से बेहतर है चोकर वाले आटे का इस्तेमाल। पैक्ड आटे में चोकर नहीं होता, इसलिए मार्केट में ब्रैन नाम पैक्ड चोकर मिलता है। उसे आटे में मिला लें। चार हिस्से आटे में एक हिस्सा ब्रैन मिला लें। इससे पाचन बेहतर होता है।
 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe: 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*किसकी बजाय क्या खाएं*
- वाइट ब्रेड सैंडविच के बदले होल वीट या ब्राउन ब्रेड
- भरवां परांठा के बदले भरवां रोटी
- पुलाव/बिरयानी/वाइट राइस के बदले ब्राउन राइस (मांड निकला)
- समोसे/पकौड़े के बदले इटली/उपमा/पोहा
- मिठाई के बदले गुड़/सूखे मेवे 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

- कोल्ड ड्रिंक के बदले नारियल पानी/नीबू-पानी
- दूध वाली चाय के बदले हर्बल टी/ लेमन टी
- फुल क्रीम दूध के बदले डबल टोंड दूध
- जूस के बदले संतरा/मौसमी
- मीठी लस्सी के बदले छाछ
- पनीर के बदले पनीर (टोंड मिल्क से बना)/टोफू
- अंडा (फुल) के बदले अंडे का सफेद हिस्सा 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*इन्हें भी आजमाएं*
- कई बार हमारा दिमाग पहचान नहीं पाता कि भूख है या प्यास। ऐसे में जब भी भूख लगे, एक गिलास पानी पी लें। अगर फिर भी भूख लगे तो कुछ खा लें। इससे खाने का हिस्सा कम हो जाता है और पेट के भरे होने का अहसास भी होता है।

- तीन बार खाना न खाकर, पांच या सात बार खाएं। ध्यान रहे कि मेन मील कभी वजन नहीं बढ़ाता। बीच-बीच में जो खाते हैं, वही वजन बढ़ाता है। स्नैक्स हमेशा हेल्दी खाएं क्योंकि इससे देर तक पेट भरे होने का अहसास होता है।

- बहुत ज्यादा भूख लगने से पहले कुछ खा लें। मसलन रात 8 बजे डिनर का इंतजार करने से अच्छा है 7 बजे कोई फल खा लेना। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

- खाना खाने के 20 मिनट बाद दिमाग को पेट भरे होने का मेसेज मिलता है और उसके बाद ही भूख शांत होने का अहसास होता है, इसलिए धीरे-धीरे और चबा-चबाकर खाएं।

- वजन घटाने के लिए कुकिंग का तरीका बदलना बहुत जरूरी है। डीप फ्राई से बचें और खाने में तेल की मात्रा कम करें। खाना जितना मुमकिन हो, भाप में पकाएं।

- फैट कम लें, लेकिन पूरी तरह बंद न करें। विटामिन ए, डी, ई और के फैट में ही घुलते हैं। विटामिन ए स्किन और आंखों के लिए, विटामिन ई स्किन के लिए और ब्लड क्लॉटिंग (खून बहने से रोकना) के लिए विटामिन के होता है। थोड़ी मात्रा में अच्छे फैट (ऑलिव ऑयल, मूंगफली का तेल, कनोला का तेल) आदि ले सकते हैं।

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe: 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

स्पेशल नोट :
डिनर और सोने के बीच दो-ढाई घंटे का फासला होना चाहिए, वरना पेट पर फैट जमा हो जाता है। रात में हैवी कार्बोहाइड्रेट जैसे आलू, चावल, अरबी, जिमीकंद आदि न लें। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## mr josef

वाह वाह .मित्र ....अच्छा कलेक्सन

----------


## Dark Rider

मित्र एक सलाह देना चाहूँगा यदि माने तो 

आपके फॉण्ट अत्यधिक बड़े है पढ़ने का मन ही नहीं होता है कुछ size में कमी की जाये तो कैसा रहे

----------


## puzcraker

एक बात मेरी तरफ से भी और ये मैं स्वं करता हूँ ...
दिन मैं कम से कम ४-५ लीटर पानी जरुर पिए और कोशिश करें की पानी गुनगुना हो या इतना गरम हो की आप चाय की तरह पी सके ...हो सकता है गर्मियों में एक दो दिन बड़ा अजीब सा लगे परन्तु निरंतर अभ्यास से आदत बन जाती है और करके देखे आश्चर्य जनक परिणाम आपके सामने होंगे ...

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

सूत्र पसंद करने का शुक्रिया 

*मैं फिर हाजिर हूँ आपको खा-खाकर कर पतले होने के कुछ और टिप्स देने के लिए ..........*

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

सूत्र पसंद करने का शुक्रिया 

*मैं फिर हाजिर हूँ आपको खा-खाकर कर पतले होने के कुछ और टिप्स देने के लिए ..........*

*ये जरूर खाएं*

खट्टे और मौसमी फल : संतरा, मौसमी, नीबू और आंवला जैसे फल-सब्जियां विटामिन सी से भरपूर होते हैं और वजन कम करने में मदद करते हैं क्योंकि विटामिन सी में फैट को डाइल्यूट करने और आसानी से शरीर से निकालने की क्षमता होती है। आंवला मेटाबॉलिाम बढ़ाता है और इम्यून सिस्टम को मजबूत बनाता है।

सेब, बेरी आदि फल : सेब में पेक्टिन नामक केमिकल होता है। सेब के साथ-साथ ज्यादातर सभी फलों के छिलकों में पेक्टिन पाया जाता है। यह फैट को अब्जॉर्ब करता है। 
मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......


 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

सोयाबीन : सोयाबीन में मौजूद लेसिथिन केमिकल सेल्स पर फैट जमा होने से रोकता है। हफ्ते में कम-से-कम तीन बार सोयाबीन खाने से शरीर में फैट से लड़ने की क्षमता बढ़ती है। इसे सब्जी या चावल आदि में डालकर खा सकते हैं। सोयाबीन क्रंच से उपमा या भुर्जी भी बना सकते हैं।

लहसुन : लहसुन का रस शरीर में मौजूद फैट्स को कम करने में मददगार है। लहसुन कच्चा खाएं और चबाकर खाएं तो बेहतर है। 


मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

ड्राई फ्रूटस : मुट्ठी भर नट्स रोज खाने चाहिए। इनमें बादाम, किशमिश, अखरोट और पिस्ता ले सकते हैं। लेकिन ये फ्राइड न हों और इनमें नमक भी नहीं होना चाहिए। बादाम बड़ी गिरी वाले लें क्योंकि इनमें तेल कम होता है। वैसे छोटी गिरी वाले मामड़ बादाम को बेहतरीन माना जाता है क्योंकि इसमें अच्छे ऑयल होते हैं लेकिन अगर वजन कम करने के लिहाज से खाना चाहते हैं तो बड़ी गिरी का बादाम खाना चाहिए। डायबीटीज और कॉलेस्ट्रॉल के मरीजों को भी बड़ी गिरी का बादाम खाना चाहिए। अखरोट में ओमेगा-3 और ओमेगा-6 होते हैं। काजू न लें। उनमें फैट ज्यादा होता है, जो कॉलेस्ट्रॉल बढ़ाता है। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*कितनी चीनी और नमक :question:* 
नमक शरीर में पानी को रोकता है, इसलिए ज्यादा नमक से बचना चाहिए। दिन भर में पांच ग्राम (करीब एक चम्मच) नमक काफी होता है। इसमें सब्जी आदि में डाला गया नमक भी शामिल है। लेकिन आमतौर पर लोग इससे ज्यादा ही नमक खाते हैं। तो भी दो चम्मच नमक से ज्यादा बिल्कुल नहीं खाना चाहिए। कोशिश करें कि रात में 10 बजे के बाद नमक न लें। सलाद, रायता, ड्राई-फ्रूट्स, नीबू-पानी आदि में नमक से परहेज करें और टेबल सॉल्ट से दूर रहें। चीनी भी ज्यादा नहीं खानी चाहिए क्योंकि 5 ग्राम (1 चम्मच) चीनी में 20 कैलरी होती हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*टॉप 5 गलतियां, जो बढ़ाती हैं वजन*

1. *कम बार खाना, पर खूब खाना*

       कुछ लोगों को लगता है कि बार-बार खाने से बेहतर है, दिन में सिर्फ तीन बार खाना। ऐसे में ज्यादा भूख लगती है और लोग ज्यादा कैलरी ले जाते हैं। मसलन अगर ब्रेकफास्ट सुबह 9 बजे और लंच दोपहर 2 बजे लेंगे तो भूख ज्यादा लगेगी और लंच में ज्यादा खाना खाएंगे। बीच में 11 या 11:30 बजे अगर फल या ड्राइफ्रूटस या कोई और हेल्दी चीज खा लेंगे तो लंच में खाना कम खाएंगे। थोड़ी-थोड़ी देर में खाते रहने से एनर्जी जमा नहीं होती क्योंकि आपने जो पहले थोड़ा खाया होता है, उससे मिलनेवाली एनर्जी आप खर्च कर चुके होते हैं। साथ ही खाने को पचाने के लिए कैलरी की जरूरत होती है। कई बार खाने से ज्यादा कैलरी इस्तेमाल होती हैं। इससे बॉडी में ग्लूकोज के संतुलन के साथ-साथ मेटाबॉलिज्म भी बढ़ता है। हेवी डिनर भी वजन बढ़ने की अहम वजहों में से है। रात में हल्का खाना खाएं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......


 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

2. *खाने के बाद मीठा*

हममें से ज्यादातर लोगों के घर में खाने के बाद मीठा खाने का चलन है। यह कॉम्बिनेशन और कैलरी, दोनों लिहाज से गलत है। गलत कॉम्बिनेशन इसलिए कि भारी कार्बोहाइड्रेट या फैट के बाद शुगर नहीं खाना चाहिए। साथ ही मिठाई में मौजूद खूब सारी कैलरी सेहत के लिए और नुकसानदेह हैं। अगर खाने के बाद मीठा खाने का बहुत मन है तो गुड़ खा सकते हैं, लेकिन कम मात्रा में। गुड़ में मौजूद आयरन सेहत के लिए अच्छा है। सौंफ और किशमिश ले सकते हैं। सौंफ खाना पचाने में मदद करती है और किशमिश सीधे ग्लूकोज में नहीं बदलती। मीठा खाने का मन करे तो कोई मीठा फल खा सकते हैं लेकिन दोनों के बीच फासला रखें क्योंकि खाने के फौरन बाद फल नहीं खाना चाहिए। इससे गैस बनती है। साथ ही, हाइ कैलरी फ्रूट जैसे चीकू, केला, लीची, आम आदि न खाएं। पपीता, तरबूज या खरबूज खा सकते हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

3. *बिंज ईटिंग की आदत*

एक टॉफी या चॉकलेट से क्या होता है, यह बात अक्सर लोग एक-दूसरे को बोलते हैं, लेकिन यही छोटी-छोटी चीजें हमारे मोटापे की वजह बनती हैं। हाई कैलरी स्नैकिंग (पकौड़े, समोसे, नमकपारे, नमकीन, बिस्कुट आदि) और बिंज ईटिंग (बीच-बीच में छुटपुट खाना) की आदत वजन बढ़ने की बड़ी वजहों में से हैं। जो लोग चॉकलेट के शौकीन हैं, वे डार्क चॉकलेट की बजाय वेफर वाली चॉकलेट खाएं। हालांकि वेफर वाली सबसे छोटी चॉकलेट में भी करीब 125 कैलरी होती हैं, जो डेढ़ रोटी के बराबर हैं। ड्राई-फ्रूट्स वाली छोटी चॉकलेट में कैलरी और ज्यादा होती हैं। एक मीठे बिस्कुट में भी करीब 50 कैलरी होती हैं। स्नैक्स और खाने के बीच बिंज ईटिंग से बचना चाहिए। स्नैक्स में मुरमुरे, रोस्टेड (भुने हुए) स्नैक्स या नॉर्मल पॉपकॉर्न (पैक्ड नहीं) ले सकते हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

4. *वीकएंड पर दावत*

कई लोग हफ्ते में पांच-छह दिन डाइटिंग करते हैं, मसलन लिक्विड डाइट पर रहते हैं, सिर्फ फल या सब्जी खाते या प्रॉपर डाइट फॉलो करते हैं लेकिन वीकएंड पर जमकर खाते हैं। उन्हें लगता है कि एक दिन खाने से क्या फर्क पड़ता है। यह सही नहीं है। इससे पूरे हफ्ते का संयम बेकार जाता है और एक ही दिन में हफ्ते भर में कम की गईं कैलरी शरीर में लौट आती हैं। इससे बेहतर है पूरे हफ्ते अच्छी और बैलेंस्ड डाइट लें, जिसमें कैलरी और फैट कम हो लेकिन न्यूट्रिशन भरपूर हो। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

5. *शुगर-फ्री या डाइट आइटम*
आजकल शुगर-फ्री या डाइट डिंक्स/आइटम फैशन में हैं। बहुत-से लोग नेचरल शुगर न लेकर शुगर-फ्री लेते हैं। थोड़े-बहुत दिन के लिए ऐसा किया जा सकता है लेकिन लंबे वक्त तक शुगर-फ्री लेना सेहत के लिए अच्छा नहीं है। शुगर-फ्री या डाइट फूड आइटम्स में आर्टिफिशल चीजें होती हैं। साथ ही शुगर-फ्री डालने के बाद भी केक, चॉकलेट आदि में मैदा, अंडा, क्रीम आदि के जरिए अच्छी-खासी कैलरी होती हैं। 

मित्रों आपका स्वागत है इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

मित्रों ,

*आपका स्वागत है आप भी अपनी टिप्स इस सूत्र में सब के साथ शेयर कर सकते है .........*

मित्रों इस सूत्र को जारी रखने के लिए अपने विचार को देते रहे ......

 :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## utsava

दुबले शरीर को आकर्षक बनाने के लिया क्या  करे !

----------


## draculla

बहुत ही सुन्दर जानकारी दी गयी है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## brokenarrow

[B]बहुत ही अछ्छा सूत्र है...कृपया इसे जारी रखे....बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है.... [/B]

----------

